# Decision reached in Arbrey case



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Watch Court TV Live Stream Trials
					

Court TV brings you inside the courtroom for the most compelling and high-profile cases across the country. Watch live gavel-to-gavel coverage with




					www.courttv.com
				




Verdict to be announced shorty.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope they’re acquitted. Then I can go steal a bunch of shit from Nordstrom’s and Best Buy!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Verdict handed to judge.

reading now


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guilty on all charges.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES - Travis McMichael


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

If they get off, that is way wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Travis----guilty on all 9 charges


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2021)

The 3rd man is guilty of nothing

But libs want blood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY of ALL CHARGES except first count - Greg McMichael


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2021)

Good sign but it Doesn't matter until there is a sentencing.  Given Amber Guyger...a conviction go guilt on a murder charge means nothing.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Guilty on all charges.



I am watching it now.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg---

guilty on 8 of 9 charges


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2021)

GUILTY on 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, and 9th charges - William R. Bryan


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



All 3 are guilty as fuck and all 3 were found so.    

If you did not whine about the Rittenhouse verdict, you do not get to whine now


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 24, 2021)

Damn, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## surada (Nov 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> The 3rd man is guilty of nothing
> 
> But libs want blood



Stop projecting you bias.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2021)

As expected the "All White Jury" made the right call and found them all guilty! They are in fact guilty. Race players eat shit.


----------



## Nostra (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this mean white folks get to go midnight TV shopping with no consequences?

*THIS COUNTRY IS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gregory McMichael, one of three men, accused of killing 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery, has been found guilty of felony murder.  

McMichael now faces a maximum sentence of life in prison without the possibility of parole.  

He has also been indicted on three separate federal hate crime charges, which include interference with rights, attempted kidnapping and using, carrying, brandishing, and discharging a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence. McMichael pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. 








						November 24, 2021 Ahmaud Arbery trial and verdict news
					

A jury has found all three men charged in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery guilty of murder. Follow here for live updates.




					www.cnn.com
				



Jurors found him guilty.


----------

